# Sirius/XM REFUND?



## ThomasM (Jul 20, 2007)

Just prior to the price hikes, I renewed my 2 home XM radios and the factory-installed XM radio in my car for 2 years. That deal expires next March.

But since DirecTV added DMX (Sonic Tap) I never listen to my 2 home XM radios although I still do enjoy XM in the car (but I'm not planning on renewing ANY of my radios at their new highway-robbery prices).

My question is has anyone on this forum ever cancelled their long-term agreement early and gotten a REFUND? I would love to cancel my 2 home units and get that money back!!!


----------



## bixler (Oct 14, 2008)

Yes, if you call in and cancel your radios they will refund you the money that left on your contract. Should go back as a credit against the card you used last. They'll probably try to keep you by offering free months or reduced rates but they will give you credit if you ask them to cancel all together.


----------

